Ask HN: What was your most successful project invented under the shower? - modinfo
======
modinfo
10 years ago, in the shower, I made a project to create own user badges on one
Polish portal, even the portal administrator helped me to create better
design.

At that time my MySQL database had more than 600 mb :D, which is about 135
thousand users.

